# Anti-gunners....you have to explain Sweden.....



## 2aguy (Sep 22, 2022)

Crime in Sweden is now a major issue.....immigrant gangs are using guns, usually fully automatic military rifles, and grenades as well as other explosive devises........

Where I first saw the story..









						Sweden Is Struggling. How Far Behind Are We?
					

Like much of Europe, Sweden is bracing for a tough winter with the specter of skyrocketing energy prices due to Russia cutting the gas supplies. An English-language Swedish newspaper, the Local Se, is...




					pjmedia.com
				





Here is the link to the story on the violence in Sweden...why isn't gun control in Europe stopping it?


*Since 2018, there have been almost 500 bombings—yes, bombings—in what is known as one of the most stable societies in the world.  *

*There’s not just a bombing problem. There are shootings, too. 

Sweden, which has a population of around 10 million, has the highest per-capita number of deadly shootings of 22 European countries. Forty-seven people have been shot dead so far this year, which, while far from American levels of gun homicide, is extreme for Europe. Other European countries have come to look at Sweden with horror. 

It may be shocking for Americans to learn that in Sweden—the land of IKEA, Spotify and Greta Thunberg—all of this is going on. Perhaps the reason you don’t know about it is because of the uncomfortable reality of how we got here.*

*Among shooting suspects, 85 percent are first- or second-generation immigrants, according to the newspaper Dagens Nyheter, as immigrant neighborhoods have become hotbeds for gang crime. 


National Police Commissioner Anders Thornberg has described the violence as “an entirely different kind of brutality than we’ve seen before” and his deputy, Mats Löfving, says that 40 criminal clans now operate throughout the country. Spreading fear are “humiliation robberies,” targeting children and youth, in which victims are subjected to degrading treatment by assailants, such as being urinated upon. Just this week, four men were sentenced for robbing, beating and urinating on an 18-year-old, who was also filmed by his tormentors.
-------

In the meantime, those people who noticed the problem—many of whom were working class—and spoke out about their diminished safety were accused of racism by leading politicians, the mainstream press, and the cultural elites.
----------

Too Dangerous for the Ice Cream Truck*

Sweden’s foreign-born population has doubled to 20 percent since 2000. No other country took in more immigrants per capita during the 2015 migration wave—from countries like Syria, Iraq and Afghanistan. Nearly 23 percent of Swedish adults were born abroad.
-----
*By that time, the use of explosives among Sweden’s criminal gangs had reached levels that the police described as unique, not only for Sweden or Europe, but for any country in the world that was not at war. *










						Two Bombings in One Night? That’s Normal Now in Sweden.
					

My country just voted in a right-wing government. The almost 500 bombings since 2018 may have something to do with it.




					www.commonsense.news
				




As I keep telling the anti-gun fanatics from Europe who post here........criminals evolve.....they will not stay the innocent, take your wallet types forever.....drugs are major money, and they need guns and violence to keep control of the drug trade....and just like in the U.S.....violence will increase...as will using guns to kill and take control.....


*This is Sweden.....not some 3rd world crap hole..........

This is they cycle I keep warning the European anti-gun fanatics about, and they laugh at me...

The Swedish criminologist Amir Rostami has described Sweden’s bomb epidemic as part of a cycle of violence among criminal gangs, going back some 15 years: “First they shot at legs and behinds, then they started shooting each other, then there were more shots, pure executions, and humiliation of the victims. Now we have extreme amounts of explosions,” he told the newspaper DN in 2019.  *


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 22, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Crime in Sweden is now a major issue.....immigrant gangs are using guns, usually fully automatic military rifles, and grenades as well as other explosive devises........
> 
> Where I first saw the story..
> 
> ...



Immigrant gangs.

That would be Muzzie Beasts.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Sep 22, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Crime in Sweden is now a major issue.....immigrant gangs are using guns, usually fully automatic military rifles, and grenades as well as other explosive devises........
> 
> Where I first saw the story..
> 
> ...


You know i wanted to be humane to the Marists with a quick hole from a .223 but since then, i have decided to use the .45 Long Colt and really mess them up.  You know what they say...


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Sep 22, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Immigrant gangs.
> 
> That would be Muzzie Beasts.


They have the Muzzies, we have MS-13


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 22, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Crime in Sweden is now a major issue.....immigrant gangs are using guns, usually fully automatic military rifles, and grenades as well as other explosive devises........
> 
> Where I first saw the story..
> 
> ...



Islam _is_ a religion of peace.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 22, 2022)

Mikeoxenormous said:


> You know i wanted to be humane to the Marists with a quick hole from a .223 but since then, i have decided to use the .45 Long Colt and really mess them up.  You know what they say...
> 
> View attachment 700009


Vaquero - when you absolutely, positively want a motherfucker dead...


----------



## JGalt (Sep 22, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Vaquero - when you absolutely, positively want a motherfucker dead...
> 
> View attachment 700019



I've got his baby brother. .45 LC or 410 gauge.


----------



## Polishprince (Sep 22, 2022)

Prisoners doing time aren't allowed to have guns, but that doesn't make penitentiaries that safe at all.  

Remember this, guns don't kill,  people do.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Sep 22, 2022)

JGalt said:


> I've got his baby brother. .45 LC or 410 gauge.
> 
> View attachment 700058


Does it jump out of your hand when you fire it?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Sep 22, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Vaquero - when you absolutely, positively want a motherfucker dead...
> 
> View attachment 700019


I have the Henry .45 long colt Carbine with the Rifleman lever.


Also have the Roosevelt Replica .45 long colt one for each hand.









						Teddy Roosevelt Laser Engraved Frontier™ .45 Colt, 7 1/2
					

The 1873 peacemaker-style revolver, originally designed for the U.S. Cavalry, quickly became the archetypical sixgun of the frontier. Made in a number of powerful chamberings in different barrel lengths, besides the




					www.cimarron-firearms.com


----------



## JGalt (Sep 22, 2022)

Mikeoxenormous said:


> Does it jump out of your hand when you fire it?



Yeah, the recoil is brutal.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 23, 2022)

JGalt said:


> I've got his baby brother. .45 LC or 410 gauge.
> 
> View attachment 700058


Looks like it would blow your hand off....


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Sep 23, 2022)

Perry Phimosis said:


> What is wrong with Marists?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are right, i left out the X in Marxists.


----------



## 2aguy (Sep 23, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Vaquero - when you absolutely, positively want a motherfucker dead...
> 
> View attachment 700019




I like the style of cowboy guns, but I wish, like the 1911, they would update the features........Double Action/Single action, like modern revovlers, a swing out cylinder, and a modified, reduced hammer...I would really like those features in a Schofield style gun.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Sep 23, 2022)

2aguy said:


> I like the style of cowboy guns, but I wish, like the 1911, they would update the features........Double Action/Single action, like modern revovlers, a swing out cylinder, and a modified, reduced hammer...I would really like those features in a Schofield style gun.


Then it isnt the old style western....Would a magazine fed lever action be a modified feature for the rifles?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Oct 4, 2022)

Another Tuff Guy "LOOK! I've have a GUN!" thread.

Look, the point of the 2A is NOT Glorification of guns and ownership....the point is the defense of your rights and freedoms.
"Speak SOFTLY" and carry a big stick."  It was never "Brag loudly about what ya got"

Having guns is one thing.   Using them to defend your rights and freedom is a whole nuther beast.
Since you are most certainly not going to use them for the latter, you will soon lose them.

Bad news.....tuff guy internet talk and pictures of your toys never even once stopped a tyrant or dictator.  They have much bigger toys and WILL use them.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Oct 4, 2022)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Another Tuff Guy "LOOK! I've have a GUN!" thread.
> 
> Look, the point of the 2A is NOT Glorification of guns and ownership....the point is the defense of your rights and freedoms.
> "Speak SOFTLY" and carry a big stick."  It was never "Brag loudly about what ya got"
> ...


Just a reminder...


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 5, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Crime in Sweden is now a major issue.....immigrant gangs are using guns, usually fully automatic military rifles, and grenades as well as other explosive devises........
> 
> Where I first saw the story..



Number of gun homicides in Sweden - 48 in 2020. 





__





						Guns in Sweden — Firearms, gun law and gun control
					

Gun law, gun control statistics, number of guns in Sweden, gun deaths, firearm facts and policy, armed violence, public health and development




					www.gunpolicy.org
				




Number of gun homicides in the US in 2020 -  19,348


----------



## Hollie (Nov 5, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Number of gun homicides in Sweden - 48 in 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Population of Sweden?

Population of the Great Satan?

A typical dishonest tactic of leftists is to compare numbers as you did without consideration for per capita rates. The Great Satan population is more than thirty times that of Sweden.

Would you like to compare per capita rates of hand grenade attacks?









						Sweden's deadly problem with hand grenades
					

Grenades have come to symbolise Sweden's debate about violent crime ahead of September's election.



					www.bbc.com
				







Why not take your SJW carnival show to Sweden and champion an Assault Hand Grenade Ban?


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 5, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Population of Sweden?
> 
> Population of the Great Satan?
> 
> ...



Even going by proportions, Sweden is still doing far better than we are..

Sweden's population is 10 million.  About 1/30th of the us.  If you multiply that 48 x 30, you come up with. 1440....  Still far better than our 19,348.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 5, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Number of gun homicides in Sweden - 48 in 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes….their drug gangs are violent but still only choose to commit murder only rarely compared to criminals created by the democrat party policies in the cities they control.  But, as the story shows, their gangs are some of the most violent in Europe and in Sweden, where fully automatic rifles are illegal….as are grenades…..those are the weapons used by these gangs showing that guncontrol doesnt stoo criminals.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 5, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Even going by proportions, Sweden is still doing far better than we are..
> 
> Sweden's population is 10 million.  About 1/30th of the us.  If you multiply that 48 x 30, you come up with. 1440....  Still far better than our 19,348.


Even going by proportions, your attempt to dishonestly manipulate the numbers was pretty sleazy.

Do the proportions for us on the Sweden / Great Satan hand grenade incidents.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 5, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Even going by proportions, your attempt to dishonestly manipulate the numbers was pretty sleazy.



Uh, no, what is sleazy is a gun industry that floods out streets with guns trying to terrify people into wanting a dangerous product they don't need. 

The Swedes don't really have a problem with only 48 gun homicides a year. 
We have a real problem with 19,358 gun homicides a year. 



Hollie said:


> Do the proportions for us on the Sweden / Great Satan hand grenade incidents.



Sure, right after I get on the Unicorn Sightings.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 5, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Number of gun homicides in Sweden - 48 in 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Funny how you leftists cleverly use "homicide" when talking about Sweden... 83% of gun deaths in America are SUICIDE, and you anti-liberty clowns ALWAYS include them when talking about America.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 5, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Uh, no, what is sleazy is a gun industry that floods out streets with guns trying to terrify people into wanting a dangerous product they don't need.
> 
> The Swedes don't really have a problem with only 48 gun homicides a year.
> We have a real problem with 19,358 gun homicides a year.
> ...



Of course Sweden has less population than Los Angeles County and a homogenous racial and cultural population.

In FACT, the problems they do have are pretty well due to the introduction of third world Muslims into their society.


----------



## Polishprince (Nov 5, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Even going by proportions, Sweden is still doing far better than we are..
> 
> Sweden's population is 10 million.  About 1/30th of the us.  If you multiply that 48 x 30, you come up with. 1440....  Still far better than our 19,348.



America has a lot more in common with countries like El Salvador and Congo- countries with draconian gun control and high crime..

Very few immigrants nowadays come to America from Sweden.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 5, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Uh, no, what is sleazy is a gun industry that floods out streets with guns trying to terrify people into wanting a dangerous product they don't need.
> 
> The Swedes don't really have a problem with only 48 gun homicides a year.
> We have a real problem with 19,358 gun homicides a year.
> ...



The gun industry provides a product people want and have a right to own. There's nothing sleazy about a company providing a product.

What's sleazy is the leftist tactic of making laws that limit the ability of law abiding people to own a firearm to defend themselves because leftists are refusing to enforce laws that punish criminals.

I didn't see the decree wherein you are now the Head Mullah in Charge of deciding what people want or need.

The Swedes really have a problem with hand grenades exploding. It's concerning that you haven't yet been placed in charge of enforcing an Assault Hand Grenade Ban.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 5, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Funny how you leftists cleverly use "homicide" when talking about Sweden... 83% of gun deaths in America are SUICIDE, and you anti-liberty clowns ALWAYS include them when talking about America.



Actually, it's more like 54%. 

Let's review, shall we. 

In 2020, the US had. 

19,384 gun homicides.
23,941 gun suicides 
486 unintentional gun deaths
43811 total gun deaths. 

so 23941/43811 = 54%






						Guns in the United States — Firearms, gun law and gun control
					

Gun law, gun control statistics, number of guns in United States, gun deaths, firearm facts and policy, armed violence, public health and development




					www.gunpolicy.org


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 5, 2022)

Hollie said:


> The gun industry provides a product people want and have a right to own. There's nothing sleazy about a company providing a product.
> 
> What's sleazy is the leftist tactic of making laws that limit the ability of law abiding people to own a firearm to defend themselves because leftists are refusing to enforce laws that punish criminals.



Except most gun deaths are suicides and domestic violence.  Very few people defend themselves with guns.   They do use guns to do harm to themselves.  

And, yes, the gun industry is sleazy when they don't make good faith efforts to limit the abuse of their products.  

Ever open an OTC medication, and have to get through three seals to get at it?   Well, that's because back in the 1980's, some asshole in Chicago poisoned Tylenol and 8 people died.  So every manufacturer of OTC products put new safety seals on their products to keep that from happening again.  

The gun industry looks at guns being misused by criminals and the mentally unwell, and they rub their hands together thinking how much money they can make off of it.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 5, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Actually, it's more like 54%.
> 
> Let's review, shall we.
> 
> ...




You flail your Pom Poms in proclaiming Japan as a model where jailing is rare and it's a gun-free paradise. 


Lets review, shall we?










						Topic: Suicide in Japan
					

Get the latest statistics and facts on suicide in Japan




					www.statista.com
				




Despite noticeably decreasing suicide numbers in recent years, Japan still has one of the highest suicide rates among high-income OECD countries. Historically, Japan’s above-average suicide rates have been closely linked to the economic situation of the country. While health issues are the prime reason for committing suicide among Japanese, existential worries and problems at work are major factors that can also trigger self-harming behavior. For example, suicide numbers peaked in 2009, when the country experienced its worst recession since World War II. More recently, the ongoing COVID-19 pandemic and its impact on the Japanese economy has coincided with an increase in suicide among women.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 5, 2022)

Hollie said:


> You flail your Pom Poms in proclaiming Japan as a model where jailing is rare and it's a gun-free paradise.
> 
> 
> Lets review, shall we?



Suicide isn't considered a sin in Japanese culture.  It's actually considered honorable, despite best efforts to change the culture. 

This is a country that had Kamikazes and Seppuku in its history.  

Try to keep on track here, sweetie... we are talking about crime and murder, not suicide.  

The Japanese have relatively little. 
We have way too much.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 5, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Except most gun deaths are suicides and domestic violence.  Very few people defend themselves with guns.   They do use guns to do harm to themselves.
> 
> And, yes, the gun industry is sleazy when they don't make good faith efforts to limit the abuse of their products.
> 
> ...


Except people defending themselves is a protected right. 

When leftists decide that protecting the rights of criminals is paramount and decides that enabling criminals is a societal benefit, people take action.










						Nevada breaks gun sale record in 2020 amid pandemic, social unrest and contentious elections – The Nevada Independent
					

Through the first week of November, the state Point of Contact Firearms Program has conducted more than 160,000 background checks for gun purchases, according to records kept by the state Department of Public Safety. In 2019, the background checks program processed fewer than 102,100 checks...




					thenevadaindependent.com
				




“It's a higher percentage of new buyers now — first time gun buyers,” Mamola told the television station at the time. “They're buying guns to protect their home for their own safety''




I'm guessing you can't admit that criminal enabling leftist policies have nothing to do with rising crime.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 5, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Except people defending themselves is a protected right.
> 
> When leftists decide that protecting the rights of criminals is paramount and decides that enabling criminals is a societal benefit, people take action.



Yes, it's easy to panic people into buying guns who have no business having them.  

And then we wonder why the murder rate keeps going up.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 5, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Suicide isn't considered a sin in Japanese culture.  It's actually considered honorable, despite best efforts to change the culture.
> 
> This is a country that had Kamikazes and Seppuku in its history.
> 
> ...



Try to stay on topic, pumpkin. You are endlessly commenting on suicide and gun deaths but fail to acknowledge that Japan has among the highest suicide rates even with low gun ownership.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 5, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, it's easy to panic people into buying guns who have no business having them.
> 
> And then we wonder why the murder rate keeps going up.



You missed the part about background checks required for firearm purchase. Overwhelmingly, people who should not own a firearm are prevented from doing so. 

Yes. You wonder why firearm purchase rates go up when leftists put criminals on the streets.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 5, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Even going by proportions, Sweden is still doing far better than we are..
> 
> Sweden's population is 10 million.  About 1/30th of the us.  If you multiply that 48 x 30, you come up with. 1440....  Still far better than our 19,348.



*Sweden's population is 10 million. About 1/30th of the us.*

About 800,000 muslims in Sweden....US population 334,000,000. About 1/417.

 If you multiply that 48 x 417, you come up with. 20016....  Still far better than our 19,348.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 5, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Try to stay on topic, pumpkin. You are endlessly commenting on suicide and gun deaths but fail to acknowledge that Japan has among the highest suicide rates even with low gun ownership.


But they have low crime and incareration rates.  in fact, crime is so unusual, the Japanese government has to issue pamphlets on "How not to get murdered when visiting the US". 



Hollie said:


> You missed the part about background checks required for firearm purchase. Overwhelmingly, people who should not own a firearm are prevented from doing so.


Not really, given how many


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 5, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *Sweden's population is 10 million. About 1/30th of the us.*
> 
> About 800,000 muslims in Sweden....US population 334,000,000. About 1/417.
> 
> If you multiply that 48 x 417, you come up with. 20016.... Still far better than our 19,348.



I'd ask what you are talking about, but I'd rather not know.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 5, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> I'd ask what you are talking about, but I'd rather not know.



You think these are the gun and grenade killers in Sweden?






It's these guys...


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 5, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Of course Sweden has less population than Los Angeles County and a homogenous racial and cultural population.
> 
> In FACT, the problems they do have are pretty well due to the introduction of third world Muslims into their society.




And their gun violence is not coming from Swedish nationals.......the gun crime...and grenade throwing, is all coming from the immigrant drug gangs.....


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 5, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> But they have low crime and incareration rates.  in fact, crime is so unusual, the Japanese government has to issue pamphlets on "How not to get murdered when visiting the US".
> 
> 
> Not really, given how many




Again......I'll tell you what......allow the U.S. police to have the same powers as the Japanese police, allow the prosecutors to detain suspects until they confess without the use of a lawyer, and have the lawyer essentially take the side of the state vs. their client, and have our judges sit back and okay all of it.......and when they grab gang members off the streets and put them in prison for 15 years to life.......you will see our crime rates the same as in Japan...you doofus.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 5, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Again......I'll tell you what......allow the U.S. police to have the same powers as the Japanese police, allow the prosecutors to detain suspects until they confess without the use of a lawyer, and have the lawyer essentially take the side of the state vs. their client, and have our judges sit back and okay all of it.......and when they grab gang members off the streets and put them in prison for 15 years to life.......you will see our crime rates the same as in Japan...you doofus.



Wow, you seem to not get it... 

The fact is, the Japanese only lock up 47,000 people.    So clearly these abuses of "freedom" you think are happening, really aren't.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 5, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Wow, you seem to not get it...
> 
> The fact is, the Japanese only lock up 47,000 people.    So clearly these abuses of "freedom" you think are happening, really aren't.




You hate American cops.....but now defend Japanese police.......that is why you are an idiot.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 6, 2022)

2aguy said:


> You hate American cops.....but now defend Japanese police.......that is why you are an idiot.



Japanese cops don't act like American cops.  They aren't shooting people.  They aren't pulling people over for funsies.  

I don't hate American cops, I simply want them to change their behavior.   This really isn't complicated.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 6, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Japanese cops don't act like American cops.  They aren't shooting people.  They aren't pulling people over for funsies.
> 
> I don't hate American cops, I simply want them to change their behavior.   This really isn't complicated.


Japanese cops don't gave to deal with the types of criminals dems put on the streets. 

You're so afraid of the people your Party of Slavery and now Party of Crime puts on the street, move to Japan.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 6, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Japanese cops don't gave to deal with the types of criminals dems put on the streets.



You mean they don't have the policies of racism and poverty we have that create our kinds of criminals... I agree. 

We should probably do something about that.  



Hollie said:


> You're so afraid of the people your Party of Slavery and now Party of Crime puts on the street, move to Japan.



No, man, what I'm afraid of is Republicans will fuck up the parts of America they haven't fucked up yet.  The ironic thing is the guys who brought crime down with more humane policies were Clinton and Obama, but it went right back up under Trump doing what Republicans do.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 6, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> You mean they don't have the policies of racism and poverty we have that create our kinds of criminals... I agree.
> 
> We should probably do something about that.
> 
> ...



I mean they have a more homogeneous culture, one that's not afflicted with self-loathing and the fascist political ideology that defines so much of the 20th Stalinist / Leninist dictators.

It truly is a mental disorder that defines Leftism.

The syndrome that causes you to spend your life in trembling few of Republicans is another symptom of the debilitating disease of leftism. You agonize over Republicans yet you spend your time flailing your Pom Poms for the Party of Slavery that has brought record inflation, record profits to the human smuggling / child sex trafficking cartels, reduced standard of living to the middle class, incompetence in foreign affairs, another war, recession.... and the list of failures and incompetencies just rolls on.









						Study: 27 of the 30 Cities with Highest Murder Rate Are Democrat Run
					

A study shows that 27 of the 30 cities with the highest murder rates are controlled by Democrats.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 6, 2022)

Hollie said:


> I mean they have a more homogeneous culture, one that's not afflicted with self-loathing and the fascist political ideology that defines so much of the 20th Stalinist / Leninist dictators.



Ah, yes, the right wing always tries to use racism to justify their bad policies.  

While some of our G-7 Counterparts are homogenous (like Japan), others like the UK and France are not.   Yet they STILL manage to not have anywhere near our crime rates... 

mostly because they don't let the average citizen own a gun.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 6, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Ah, yes, the right wing always tries to use racism to justify their bad policies.
> 
> While some of our G-7 Counterparts are homogenous (like Japan), others like the UK and France are not.   Yet they STILL manage to not have anywhere near our crime rates...
> 
> mostly because they don't let the average citizen own a gun.


Ah, yes. The left, the Party of Slavery, has done everything it can to make race and race baiting a part of the party platform. 

You worship at the Altar of Tiffany Cross, right?


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 7, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Ah, yes. The left, the Party of Slavery, has done everything it can to make race and race baiting a part of the party platform.



Um, who is doing the race baiting these days. 

Nixon's Southern Strategy
Reagan's Welfare Queens and Young Bucks
Bush's Willie Horton Ad
Jesse Helm's White Hands Ad
Just about everything that comes out of Trump's mouth. 

The problem is, the inbred, bible thumping morons in the South were thrown out of the Democratic party in the 1960's, and the Republicans welcomed them with open arms.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 7, 2022)

Um, who is doing the race baiting these days? 

Well, it's the same people from your Party of Slavery who have been doing it since the 19th century. 









						Media scolds Biden over 'race-baiting' voting laws remark during 'hypocritical, demagogic' Georgia speech
					

Critics continue to hammer President Joe Biden for his "race-baiting" comments made during a controversial speech this week in Georgia about Democrats' proposed voting rights laws.




					www.foxnews.com
				













						Alveda King Accuses President Joe Biden of ‘Race Baiting’
					

Alveda King, niece of Rev. Martin Luther King Jr, said that President Joe Biden is stoking racial tensions by opposing voter ID laws.




					www.breitbart.com
				





The problem with your self-loathing, SJW,  "I hate myself because I'm white'', leftist ideology is that it causes you to spend way too much time flailing your Pom Poms for Joy Reid types.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 7, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Um, who is doing the race baiting these days?
> 
> Well, it's the same people from your Party of Slavery who have been doing it since the 19th century.



Alveda King is kind of a weirdo.  

And Fox News?  Really?


----------



## Hollie (Nov 7, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Alveda King is kind of a weirdo.
> 
> And Fox News?  Really?



Your typical habit of retreating when the facts conflict with your ideology. 

Really!


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 7, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Your typical habit of retreating when the facts conflict with your ideology.
> 
> Really!



Fox News is nowhere near a fact.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 7, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Fox News is nowhere near a fact.


I'm not responsible for your hurt feelings.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 7, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Fox News is nowhere near a fact.



_The Republicans want to put y'all back in chains.
If you don't vote for me, you ain't black._

Yeah, no race-baiting on the left. DURR


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 7, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Um, who is doing the race baiting these days.
> 
> Nixon's Southern Strategy
> Reagan's Welfare Queens and Young Bucks
> ...


True.

Indeed, white grievance politics and racist replacement theory are the epitome of the right’s racism and use of race to keep the Republican base ignorant, frightened, and going to the polls.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 7, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Um, who is doing the race baiting these days.
> 
> Nixon's Southern Strategy
> Reagan's Welfare Queens and Young Bucks
> ...




Nixon didn't have a southern strategy,
Reagan didn't create the Welfare Queen story
Willie Horton actually did the rape when dukakis allowed him out on leave from life in prison

You have nothing that is even close to the truth, facts or reality.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 7, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Nixon didn't have a southern strategy,
> Reagan didn't create the Welfare Queen story
> Willie Horton actually did the rape when dukakis allowed him out on leave from life in prison
> 
> You have nothing that is even close to the truth, facts or reality.


Weekend passes for murderers was brought up by the Al Gore campaign.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 7, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Weekend passes for murderers was brought up by the Al Gore campaign.




And Willie Horton did rape and torture a woman and her husband while on "leave," from the life sentence....


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 7, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> _The Republicans want to put y'all back in chains.
> If you don't vote for me, you ain't black._
> 
> Yeah, no race-baiting on the left. DURR


Yup, those are all true statements.  



2aguy said:


> Nixon didn't have a southern strategy,


His own guys, including Lee Atwater said he did.  



2aguy said:


> Reagan didn't create the Welfare Queen story


No, he just took one isolated incident and slandered all people on assistance with it. It was classic race baiting. 



2aguy said:


> Willie Horton actually did the rape when dukakis allowed him out on leave from life in prison



Except that Dukakis didn't create the policy, Greg Sergeant, a Republican did.  Dukakis actually changed the policy into something that made more sense. 



2aguy said:


> You have nothing that is even close to the truth, facts or reality.



GUy, why don't you ever want to own it.  I mean, whenever we talk about gun violence, your go to is "Well, it's just blacks shooting each other".  



2aguy said:


> nd Willie Horton did rape and torture a woman and her husband while on "leave," from the life sentence....



Which... um... had nothing to do with Dukakis.   The policy was developed earlier by a Republican, to sensibly help people who are going to be getting out of prison transition to civilian life.   Then some lifers sued to get their leaves, and a court agreed with them.   Dukakis is the guy who changed the policy.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 7, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Yup, those are all true statements.








Are you still mad that the Republicans freed the slaves?

Blacks are only allowed to vote for Biden? 

Why?

Are they still slaves of the Democrats?


----------



## initforme (Nov 7, 2022)

Sweden is a beautiful place.  Why would it be brought up in this thread?  I' was born in america but my parents were swedish.   DNA comes first.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 8, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Are you still mad that the Republicans freed the slaves?
> 
> Blacks are only allowed to vote for Biden?
> 
> ...



Hey, frankly, if you aren't a millionaire you have no business voting for Republicans.   But it amazes me how many of you stupid fucks keep voting for them, they keep turning around giving your money to rich people and screwing you over, and you, 'Yeah, man, more of that!"


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 8, 2022)

initforme said:


> Sweden is a beautiful place. Why would it be brought up in this thread? I' was born in america but my parents were swedish. DNA comes first.



AH, you have to understand the thinking of Dick Tiny. 

Dick Tiny grasps onto any report of violence in Europe to claim that gun control can't ever possibly work and don't you dare ever even suggest that someone should look at his well-oiled personal arsenal that has all of his neighbors nervous.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 8, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Yup, those are all true statements.
> 
> 
> His own guys, including Lee Atwater said he did.
> ...



*The myth of the Southern Strategy....*

Perhaps it was the Nixon’s Southern Strategy. That does seem to be a more common explanation these days than the Dixiecrats.  But Nixon’s Southern Strategy never actually happened. He did not campaign in the Deep South, but on the outskirts of the South. His strategy was the Sunbelt Strategy, which went from parts of Florida to California. Much of the south was outside where he actually campaigned.
On August 23, 2018, The Hill, published an opinion piece by Dinesh D’Souza, _The myth of Nixon’s ‘Southern Strategy’_ which stated:


> Nixon recognized the South was changing. It was becoming more industrialized, with many northerners moving to the Sunbelt. Nixon’s focus, Phillips writes, was on the non-racist, upwardly-mobile, largely urban voters of the Outer or Peripheral South. Nixon won these voters, and he lost the Deep South, which went to Democratic segregationist George Wallace.


In 1968, Nixon did not take a single state considered Deep South. Segregationist, George Wallace, took the Deep South. Hubert Humphry, the Democrats’ nominee, took Texas. This map shows just how well Nixon’s strategy worked and exactly who the Deep South voted for.




Reagan is claimed to have used a continuation of Nixon’s Southern Strategy that never was. For Reagan, considering the states he won, it was more of an American strategy, beating Carter 489 electoral votes to 49.
Every claim Democrats make about the parties switching is not based on truth. Divisiveness and propaganda are the only things the Democrats have, and it continues to be very effective.


When did the Parties Switch on Civil Rights?


*The left wing press covered the Welfare Queen....named her that, in fact, not Reagan, you doofus...

According to Levin, Sherwin had trouble interesting prosecutors in pursuing the case, so another officer leaked it to the Chicago Tribune.*

*Within days, Taylor’s exploits were front-page material. In the following months, Levin counted more than 40 Tribune stories about the woman it dubbed the “welfare queen.”*
*---*
*The story hit the wires and went national. “Welfare and Pension Swindle Laid to Woman of Many Aliases,” the New York Times headline read. The Post reported her arrest on fraud charges that November. And in California, Levin says, a PR guy clipped a story about her for his boss, Gov. Ronald Reagan.
--------
Perhaps most surprising are the crimes she wasn’t charged with, Levin writes.*

*One of Taylor’s sons told Sherwin, the police officer, that his mother bought and sold children on the black market; arrest reports often describe random children of varying races being present and neglected in Taylor’s homes. A niece told Levin that Taylor kidnapped her for days in 1976; police were called, but charges were never filed.

Taylor may have been the culprit in the infamous Paul Fronczak stolen baby case in 1964. According to later reports in the Tribune, an ex-husband told the FBI she appeared one day in the mid-1960s with a newborn baby, despite not having been pregnant, and that a woman using one of Taylor’s aliases was at the hospital the day of the crime. An ex-boyfriend also told police he saw her wearing a white uniform, just as the kidnapper was reportedly wearing, the day the baby was abducted.*



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/history/2019/05/21/she-was-stereotyped-welfare-queen-truth-was-more-disturbing-new-book-says/
		



*Willie Horton....yes.....it was Dukakis' fault....

The Massachusetts legislature quickly passed a bill prohibiting furloughs for such inmates. However, in 1976, Dukakis vetoed this bill, arguing it would "cut the heart out of efforts at inmate rehabilitation."[12]*

----------
*On June 6, 1986, Horton was released as part of a weekend furlough program but did not return. On April 3, 1987, in Oxon Hill, Maryland, Horton twice raped a woman after pistol-whipping, knifing, binding, and gagging her fiancé. He then stole the car belonging to the man he had assaulted.*





__





						Willie Horton - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 8, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Hey, frankly, if you aren't a millionaire you have no business voting for Republicans.   But it amazes me how many of you stupid fucks keep voting for them, they keep turning around giving your money to rich people and screwing you over, and you, 'Yeah, man, more of that!"



Exactly!
Stupid fucks should only vote for Dems.
And you're the perfect example.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 8, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Perhaps it was the Nixon’s Southern Strategy. That does seem to be a more common explanation these days than the Dixiecrats. But Nixon’s Southern Strategy never actually happened. He did not campaign in the Deep South, but on the outskirts of the South. His strategy was the Sunbelt Strategy, which went from parts of Florida to California. Much of the south was outside where he actually campaigned.



Nixon's own people admitted there was a Southern Strategy. 



2aguy said:


> The story hit the wires and went national. “Welfare and Pension Swindle Laid to Woman of Many Aliases,” the New York Times headline read. The Post reported her arrest on fraud charges that November. And in California, Levin says, a PR guy clipped a story about her for his boss, Gov. Ronald Reagan.





2aguy said:


> The left wing press covered the Welfare Queen....named her that, in fact, not Reagan, you doofus...



You miss the point. The point wasn't that this woman didn't exist, it was that Reagan made her emblematic for all people of color on assistance.  In early iterations, he also talked about "young bucks" on welfare. 

It would be like if every gun owner was demonized and compared to Joker Holmes.  Just to give you something you can sympathize with.



2aguy said:


> Willie Horton....yes.....it was Dukakis' fault....
> 
> The Massachusetts legislature quickly passed a bill prohibiting furloughs for such inmates. However, in 1976, Dukakis vetoed this bill, arguing it would "cut the heart out of efforts at inmate rehabilitation."[12]



Yes, because it undermined the purpose of Furloughs.  The purpose was to acclimate prisoners who were going to be released back into society, so they didn't shank someone in the line at McDonalds.

It wasn't that Bush was having a thoughtful discussion about prison reform, it was "OH MY GOD, THIS SCARY BLACK MAN IS GOING TO KILL YOU IF YOU ELECT DUKAKIS!!!" 

Lee Atwater said, "By the time we are done, we'll have America thinking Willie Horton is Dukakis running mate".  

It's a brilliant Republican play, really.  Terrify stupid white people about crime while the One Percenters dismantle their middle class lifestyle...and you guys keep falling for it. 

I stopped falling for it in 2008.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 8, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Exactly!
> Stupid fucks should only vote for Dems.
> And you're the perfect example.



Actually, I voted Republican up until 2008.   

Then I looked at my busted 401K, my underwater mortgage and my reduced paycheck and said, "Why the fuck do I keep supporting these guys, they just fuck it all up!"


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 8, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Nixon's own people admitted there was a Southern Strategy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Moron...every left wing paper covered that woman, and you blame Reagan...who simply pointed out the truth of who she was and what she did....dittos willie horton and dukakis...

And no, as my link shows, Nixon did not use race or a racist southern strategy...you lying asshat...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 8, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Actually, I voted Republican up until 2008.
> 
> Then I looked at my busted 401K, my underwater mortgage and my reduced paycheck and said, "Why the fuck do I keep supporting these guys, they just fuck it all up!"



I know, giving mortgages to people with poor credit was a bad idea.

Why did community organizers push for that?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 8, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Nixon's own people admitted there was a Southern Strategy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Yes, because it undermined the purpose of Furloughs. The purpose was to acclimate prisoners who were going to be released back into society, so they didn't shank someone in the line at McDonalds.*

The purpose of giving furloughs to murderers who were given life sentences without the possibility of parole was to acclimate them to be released, a release that would never happen?

*It's a brilliant Republican play, really.  Terrify stupid white people about crime* 

No kidding. Stupid white people have no reason to fear convicted murderers getting weekend passes from stupid fucking liberal politicians. Even stupid fucking liberals wouldn't be stupid enough to let Willie Horton out for an unsupervised weekend, right?

That would be ridiculous!!!


----------



## BothWings (Nov 8, 2022)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Another Tuff Guy "LOOK! I've have a GUN!" thread.
> 
> Look, the point of the 2A is NOT Glorification of guns and ownership....the point is the defense of your rights and freedoms.
> "Speak SOFTLY" and carry a big stick."  It was never "Brag loudly about what ya got"
> ...


You're too stupid to realize that the appreciation of guns is just like the appreciation people have for classic cars. This is completely separate from the serious side of owning a car, getting to work, saving money on gas and having them be reliable and work when you need them to. What the FUCK do you care if we also appreciate their power, and glorify them to eradicate evil when evil people would have their way with us??? This is how all MEN who band together against a common enemy (which in this case is muggers, rapists, serial killers and malevolent intruders of all types) talk when they are supporting each other. After they flew missions shooting at the enemy and got shot at by the enemy, they hung out at taverns and reveled in victory. This inspiration and revelry helped us win wars. If you want to be a Woke Pussy go hang out with Woke Pussies and see how far that gets you against physical threats. Leave us alone and have a nice plate of shit for dinner tonight on me.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 9, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Moron...every left wing paper covered that woman, and you blame Reagan...who simply pointed out the truth of who she was and what she did....dittos willie horton and dukakis...



Guy, she was one person, she wasn't national news.  

And Raygun said "Welfare Queens", PLURAL, indicating there was more than one of them... that they were in fact the norm. 

In short, he was doing what Republicans always do APPEAL TO RACISM.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 9, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Guy, she was one person, she wasn't national news.
> 
> And Raygun said "Welfare Queens", PLURAL, indicating there was more than one of them... that they were in fact the norm.
> 
> In short, he was doing what Republicans always do APPEAL TO RACISM.



Guy, you provided one comment by Reagan, taken out of context which you then apply to all republicans as an APPEAL TO RACISM. <——- note all caps adding that touch do melodrama. 

Something of the nonsense claims expected from goofy leftists.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 9, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Guy, you provided one comment by Reagan, taken out of context which you then apply to all republicans as an APPEAL TO RACISM. <——- note all caps adding that touch do melodrama.
> 
> Something of the nonsense claims expected from goofy leftists.



Reagan's context was perfectly clear.   His attacks on "Welfare Queens" and "Young Bucks" were specifically meant to appeal to the racism of white working class people who find it easier to kick down than punch up.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 9, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> The purpose of giving furloughs to murderers who were given life sentences without the possibility of parole was to acclimate them to be released, a release that would never happen?



No, the purpose of furloughs was for people who were going to be released to acclimate. 

The problem is, the law was so badly written, lifers could apply for them, which is what Horton did.  

Dukakis rewrote the law to keep that from happening again.


----------



## Hollie (Nov 9, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Reagan's context was perfectly clear.   His attacks on "Welfare Queens" and "Young Bucks" were specifically meant to appeal to the racism of white working class people who find it easier to kick down than punch up.


You have these odd notions which seem to burden the leftist entity. 

Perhaps you can copy and paste some of FJB’s most notable racist gaffes.

The Party of Slavery and you’re hoping to lecture others on racism. 

What a laughable joke.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 9, 2022)

Hollie said:


> You have these odd notions which seem to burden the leftist entity.
> 
> Perhaps you can copy and paste some of FJB’s most notable racist gaffes.
> 
> The Party of Slavery and you’re hoping to lecture others on racism.



Here's the thing.  Black people aren't buying it.  
You guys took a pasting last night you probably shouldn't have taken because you keep embracing the crazy.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 9, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Dukakis rewrote the law to keep that from happening again.



How long did it take him?


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 9, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> No, the purpose of furloughs was for people who were going to be released to acclimate.
> 
> The problem is, the law was so badly written, lifers could apply for them, which is what Horton did.
> 
> Dukakis rewrote the law to keep that from happening again.




They let out monsters......and people were hurt.....and you are an idiot for supporting it.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 9, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> Here's the thing.  Black people aren't buying it.
> You guys took a pasting last night you probably shouldn't have taken because you keep embracing the crazy.




No....the people who voted for the democrats are dumb and blind....and have voted to destroy themselves and the country.........you can't cure stupid......


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 9, 2022)

2aguy said:


> They let out monsters......and people were hurt.....and you are an idiot for supporting it.



I don't support it or condemn it.  The policy was flawed.  Dukakis fixed it.  Bush lied about it to suck up to racists. 

Even Lee Atwater, when he was about to meet his maker, apologized for it.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 9, 2022)

JoeB131 said:


> I don't support it or condemn it.  The policy was flawed.  Dukakis fixed it.  Bush lied about it to suck up to racists.
> 
> Even Lee Atwater, when he was about to meet his maker, apologized for it.




Dukakis only fixed it after he protected it and it was a disaster.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 9, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Dukakis only fixed it after he protected it and it was a disaster.


One incident isn't a disaster.  

Not that I'm defending Dukakis, he let Bush and Atwater give him a wedgie and he lost an election he should have won.  

But at the end of the day, Bush appealed to racism.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 19, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Crime in Sweden is now a major issue.....immigrant gangs are using guns, usually fully automatic military rifles, and grenades as well as other explosive devises........
> 
> Where I first saw the story..
> 
> ...



I see you’re still posting a right wing media garbage about Sweden. Give it up it’s been discredited over and over.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 19, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> I see you’re still posting a right wing media garbage about Sweden. Give it up it’s been discredited over and over.




You saying it's discredited is just dumb...you are a lefty, you are unable to understand truth, facts and reality, and lack basic wisdom and understanding of human history and human nature....


----------

